# How much do you make?



## Tabitha (Jan 27, 2008)

Newbies ask this quite a bit so I thought I would put up a poll. How much do you make per month selling soap/bath/body? Please only answer if you have been selling for 6 months or more. Please don't include items like supplies, molds, gargage sakle items, etc. If you sell $100 per month, please subtract the cost of your supplies from that figure so we can see your profit. Thanks!-tabitha


----------



## Lane (Jan 27, 2008)

Every penny I make, goes right back in... :roll:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 27, 2008)

That's OK Lane, it is still a profit, you just choose to reinvest it. A profit is the difference between what it cost to make the bar & what you sold it for no matter how you choose to spend it.

I have gotten to the point where I spend 1/2 of what I make & reinvest 1/2 of what I make. If I have $100.00 sitting in paypal I may spend $50.00 on more jars & then spend $50.00 on *something else*.


----------



## Lane (Jan 27, 2008)

I will say, having a PayPal fund to dip into from my business does make shopping for supplies A LOT more fun!


----------



## moonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

I do this full time, for a living, so I'd better make a decent amount! I have a fondness for eating!  

I do 3-4 Farmers Markets a week and have several wholesale accounts and of course my site, and I still enjoy all of it as much as I did when I started!


----------



## Birdie (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, shoot! I voted before I read your post!  :roll:


----------



## pink-north (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay I want to know who makes $1000/mth. Would they be willing to share their secrets or good business tips? I'm always on the look out for good business tips.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 30, 2008)

Um...yeah I would like to know as well!!!!!


----------



## moonbeam (Jan 30, 2008)

Just always busy! If I'm not at one of my Farmers Markets (do 3-4 week, one Market alternates on Fridays, that's why it's different numbers per week) I'm drumming up new wholesale accounts, and if I'm not doing that I'm filling website orders or making soap. This is my full time job, so I have to treat it like an actual job. I am blessed to have something I love to do, be my way of making a living. 

I'm always up for new ideas too! Who else....


----------



## pink-north (Jan 30, 2008)

So moonbeam how do you advertise? Word of mouth or something else?


----------



## moonbeam (Jan 31, 2008)

It's pretty much been word of mouth, although I do get the occasional magazine blurb, gotta love those freebies! What happens a lot is (and you guys know this that sell) is that people give it as gifts, and then the recipient loves the soap and turns into a customer. and, I always tell my customers with a wink "now tell everyone you know". I do think that helps. The other thing is I always tell my brand new customers "do come and tell me what you thought, I love getting your feedback" and, they will come when there's another new person, and say how they loved the soap, and since that's like a testamonial to them, it means alot, and that helps sales too. I think that's really important, I mean, if you are going to grow, you have to know what your customers think, ask for their input, it's good for you and it helps build rapore (sp?). That's so important, you're not just making sales, you're building relationships with these people. OK, off my soap box now! What do you think?


----------



## Lane (Jan 31, 2008)

moonbeam said:
			
		

> That's so important, you're not just making sales, you're building relationships with these people.


 Hugely agree! You HAVE to make relationships with your customers/clients!!


----------



## moonbeam (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd love to hear from the other person that makes over $1000, what are your tips etc?


----------



## ScentsofStyle (Feb 1, 2008)

My average profit for bath and body is well over 1K per month, but most of my profit margin is not in soap itself.  My kids soaps sell really well, adult soap is hit and miss.  But, my other bath products (bath bombs, melts, salts, etc) are my profit leaders.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 1, 2008)

Where do you sell your items scentsofstyle?


----------



## ScentsofStyle (Feb 1, 2008)

At this moment, flea markets, craft shows, soon to have a store.  I have a loyal following in a certain professional community which is where a vast amount of my business comes from.  I've been taking orders via email (mostly word of mouth) and hope to also have a website up soon, but I am an internet moron   

I'm an insomniac, I don't sleep much so I have plenty of free time to create a pretty wide assortment of products, which helps.


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with lane i put most of the profit back in to build inventory.


----------



## ScentsofStyle (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, most of my profit goes right back into the business for more inventory and better supplies (it gets harder and harder the more I sell to do it on my own, so I've employed my kids too.... my 12 year old is in charge of the "packaging department".   But, it is profit none the less, and it pays my bills.  I started doing this as a way to support my kids without having to be gone all the time.  Now I do something I love, I can go to soccer games and gymnastic meets, I really can't ask for anything better.


----------



## moonbeam (Feb 2, 2008)

You always have to put some back into the company, or it wouldn't go anymore! But you will get to the point where you're buying your stuff in bulk and you get to keep a lot more of what you make. Thay's when it really gets fun! And I know I am always looking for better ways of doing things, better equipment, better sales aids etc. I do like to read a lot, and watch business things too, (The Big Idea on Msnbc).


----------



## Lane (Feb 2, 2008)

WhiteLyeSoapCo said:
			
		

> I'm with lane i put most of the profit back in to build inventory.


  With my website being down, it has REALLY put my sells at a stop... I guess I didn't relise how much traffic came from my online shop... Not having a profit to put back in has reduced my spending...a LOT...


----------

